# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Best Soft aim bot?

## Filipbaby

New to this community so I have no idea what's good or not. I'm looking to buy a soft aimbot that works well and doesn't get banned. Price is not an issue. Any suggestions?

----------


## AimBuff

Owm the best use 3 4 months

----------


## warcism

this has everything you need CYPHER X

----------


## Treegen

what is the best softaim bot/projectile hack out there, and would like a link to it.

----------


## ineedaimbot

hey man i need best soft aimbot，add me plz crazyman#7476

----------


## Sir Hootie

Gotchabot. 100%

----------


## Ssin

Discord failure

----------


## BurgerFlippr

I sell a internal hack, for 65$ a month. You will literally never get called out for hacking!

Just add me on B̷o̷o̷t̷l̷e̷g̷#7214

----------


## Ssin

I sell a internal hack.
i n k # 5 9 7 2
I like to be legal

----------


## toxic1909

Skiware V4 Fortnite hacks is a private cheat

----------


## Junkyyy94

> what is the best softaim bot/projectile hack out there, and would like a link to it.


I tried *ALL* of them and stuck with this one: https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...ng-kernel.html (Edenity 💎 #1 Internal Cheat 🚀Hero Support🎯Silent Aim🔥Legit Aiming✅Kernel)
There is a Sale atm and also friendly community and you get alot of free keys every patch new, where other Boards and admins just told me: "Stfu, buy"...

----------


## brayanburgoa

busco soft aim suave que no sea detectable y que funcione 10/10 agregame si tienes uno burgossj#6391

----------


## aydan04

this is how to play !!! ShrinkMe.io

----------

